# Work in Melbourne



## cian1990 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am going to Australia in March and plan to stay for 18 months or more. 

I am going to start in Melbourne and I want to pick up some bar work and also some care/support work. 

I have a NVQ level 3 in Care and have three years care experience. 

I have found out that I need to do a short course before being able to serve alcohol. 

What's the best thing to do when I get there for accomodation? Stay in Hostels? I will want to find a flat/house share before I start a job. 

Any tips would be great. 

Thanks Cian


----------

